# problem z systemem = VPS

## tomek89

Witam.  :Wink: 

Kupilem VPS z Gentoo ale nie wiem czemu jest system z 2006 roku sprzedawca mowi ze na OpenVZ jest wersja 2008 ale wykrywa aby localhost   :Rolling Eyes: 

problem polega na tym ze jak proboje uaktulanic portage to wyskakuje mi takie cos:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> tomek_vps_1 ~ # emerge portage
> 
> Calculating dependencies /
> ...

 

instalacja jakiego kolwiek innego pakaietu konczy sie na

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> tomek_vps_1 ~ # emerge geoip
> 
> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> tomek_vps_1 ~ # ebuild foo.ebuild digest
> 
> '/root/foo.ebuild' does not exist.
> ...

 

nie mam pojecia jak o rozwiazac, wiecej w tym watku: click

zastanawiam sie jak to rozwiazac ew. moze jakas aktualizacja systemu tylko nie za bardzo wiem, widzialem w google jak update to 2006 i 2007 ale nie 2008 no i ten moj problem ;/

Pozdrawiam

----------

## SlashBeast

przede wszystkim to Ty nie masz pojecia jak gentoo uzywac. zrob sync, jak nie przejdzie to pobierz drzewo portage sam..

A to jest po prostu cudo:

 *Quote:*   

> tomek_vps_1 ~ # ebuild foo.ebuild digest
> 
> '/root/foo.ebuild' does not exist. 

 

----------

## tomek89

kiedys trzeba sie nauczyc, 

sync nic nie daje...

----------

## SlashBeast

A co daje sync? Przeca nie dostales odpowiedzi w stylu "emerge --sync: Nie da rady." Przeczytaj tez "Praca z portage'.

----------

## tomek89

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ............
> 
> metadata/dtd/timestamp.chk
> ...

  cos takiego co do portage sie zapoznam  :Wink:  ale juz jutro

----------

## SlashBeast

nadal emerge portage nie dziala?

----------

## tomek89

niestety  *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> tomek_vps_1 cron.daily # emerge portage
> 
> Calculating dependencies /
> ...

  rzuć okiem na link co dalem w 1 poscie i tam zobaczysz co bylo kombinowane

----------

## SlashBeast

eselect profile list co mowi?

----------

## tomek89

 *Quote:*   

> tomek_vps_1 ~ # eselect profile
> 
> -bash: eselect: command not found
> 
> tomek_vps_1 ~ #

 

 *Quote:*   

> tomek_vps_1 ~ # emerge eselect
> 
> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> 
> >>> emerge (1 of 1) app-admin/eselect-1.0.12 to /
> ...

 

----------

## Qlawy

 *tomek89 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   tomek_vps_1 ~ # eselect profile
> 
> -bash: eselect: command not found
> 
> tomek_vps_1 ~ # 
> ...

 

ale sieka!

pokaż wynik emerge --info

potem jeszcze raz spróbuj zrobić emerge --sync bo coś mi tu nie pasuje

jak nie zadziała tak jak powinno to pobierasz portage ręcznie i rozpakowujesz 

A po pierwsze to przeczytaj Wprowadzenie do portage a najlepiej całego handbooka

----------

## tomek89

emerge info

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> tomek_vps_1 ~ # emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.0.54 (default-linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-3.4.5, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.18-92.1.18.el5.028stab060.2PAE i686)
> ...

 

----------

## SlashBeast

gcc 3.4 ? Bez jaj. Popros OVH o nowy system, Funtoo ma gotowe up2date templaty OpenVZ.

----------

## tomek89

to nie na ovh  :Wink:  tylko w leasewb jeszcze poprzez resellera..

jego odoiedz:

 *Quote:*   

> Nie mowimy o serwerze dedykowanym tylko o vpsie. Na vpsy sa przygotowywane specjalne templaty. W wersji 2008 na wirtualizacje openvz jest
> 
> cos nie tak i pokazuje tylko localhost. Probowalem zainstalowac ta wersje dla Pana,ale nie dzialala. Dlatego wrzucilem starsza.
> 
> Z tego co widze jest dostepna w sieci nowsza wersja Gentoo pod openvz,ale teraz nie moge jej Panu zaaoferowac,bo zmieniamy panel. Prosze otworzyc ticketa za okolo tydzien.
> ...

 

jeszcze troche zaczne krzyczec, place wymagam VPS od 4 dni stoi bez sensu...

----------

## SlashBeast

Zrezyguj wiec z VPSa u ich, dostales niepelnowartosciowy VPS, nie spełnia warunkow umowy, pozatym, nie minelo 7 dni od daty kupna. Odbierz kase, kup gdzies indziej.

----------

## tomek89

no wlasnie gosc nie chce oddac... o to  chodzi bo juz zakladalem taka opcje... ale....

----------

## SlashBeast

Moze nie chciec ale oddac musi, poinformuj go, ze istnieje cos takiego jak Inspekcja Handlowa (kawalek UKiK) i jak sie nie dogadacie to on oni sie tym zajma.

----------

## tomek89

ok a co polecasz interesuje mnie cos w Holandi Luxemburg z miare dyskiem min 30 gb i 1tb transfer...  :Wink: 

----------

## tomek89

tu mam cos takiego:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>     *  2048MB burstable RAM
> 
>     * 1024MB guaranteed RAM
> ...

 

----------

## Belliash

uslugodawca beeee

poza tym pomine fakt ze na serwer bierzesz system ktorego kompletnie nie znasz... totalna amatorszczyzna ;/

----------

## tomek89

nie chodzi o to ze nie znam, wczesnie mialem dedyka z Gentoo 2008 i  nie mialem problemu, ale teraz sam kombinowalem czytalem jedno forum po drugim zapytalem sie na 1 na 2 i nikt nie wie.... ocb...

a po 2 jakos nie wiem czemu nie widzi mi sie zaden inny Lin... wiec proste Gentoo 

co do uslug... n/c

----------

## Kurt Steiner

tomek89, postaraj się pisać zgodnie z zasadami gramatyki i interpunkcji języka polskiego. Ciężko się czyta Twoje wypowiedzi.

----------

## frido

Powiem szczerze, że raz miałem podobny przypadek. Jakoś wpadł mi w ręce bardzo stary serwer gentoo, który był baardzo długo nieruszany. Udaje się to obejść rozpakowyując archiwa tbz2 ze skompilowanymi pakietami i odpowiednio modyfikując plik 

```
/etc/portage/profile/package.provided
```

  Robiąc to bazowałem na http://blog.jolexa.net/2009/03/25/gentoo-tips-to-upgrade-your-really-old-installation/ .

Nie przeklejaj tego opisu bezmyślnie bo po pierwsze musisz wybrać odpowiednią architekturę, a po drugie w opisie nie jest wykorzystywanye plik package.provided mimo że autor sugeruje jego użycie. Jak zrobisz tylko portage'a to reszta powinna juz poleciec bez pudła.

----------

## gexcite

 *tomek89 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> tomek_vps_1 ~ # ebuild foo.ebuild digest
> 
> '/root/foo.ebuild' does not exist.
> ...

 

Przed  *Quote:*   

> ebuild foo.ebuild digest

 daj najpierw  *Quote:*   

> cd tam/dzie/jest/ten/ebuild

 

Co do pythona, to zaktualizuj do nowszej wersji i wywal stare. Kiedyś też tak miałem i trzeba się było z nim nieźle napocić. Czasami wywalać czy instalować na siłę. Dokładnie już nie pamiętam jak co po kolei robiłem, ale da się.

----------

